# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Jamaican Events Around the World >  Ziggy Marley FREE at Summerfest in Milwaukee

## Captain Oil

See Ziggy Marley on July 2, 2017 at Summerfest (The USA's largest music festival) in Milwaukee, Wisconsin.  FREE concert at the Harley Davidson Roadhouse Stage.  Admission to the entire grounds (with 12 music stages) can be FREE on July 2 from noon to 3:00pm with a donation of 3 food items.  Discount admission tickets are available in advance also.  See entire lineup of over 500 different music acts of all kinds.

http://summerfest.com/

----------

